# Thinking about a career in Dog Grooming.



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just looking for advice. Maybe there are some groomers here who could give me some insight on what the job is like, what schooling was like, if it's a good living, if it's hard to find work, etc.

I googled dog grooming schools in my area, and I found one. 80 hrs required for almost $3,000. Is this the standard? Would someone get their grooming license after this? How long is that good for? Do you have to keep taking classes periodlically to keep it updated?

Thanks


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

From what I've been told, there is no grooming license.. You don't need one to be a dog groomer.. but your customers will probably be glad to know you went to school, and the things you would learn there would be invaluable.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey I have been a pro groomer for 7 years and I will tell you 80 hours IS NOT going to cut it. I went to school for 3 months here in Colorado. Grooming is a VERY hands on job and can require a lot of phys work. I learn something new all the time. At this time there is no licensing requirements for groomers like there is for hair sylists. There are all kinds of classes, shows and seminars for groomers around the country. I make a good living for myself and I wouldnt trade it for the world.

When you do find a school make sure its not something you just sit and watch,you need to be the one learning and practicing on live animals. Its very important. GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I know next to nothing about grooming, but I was thinking that maybe you might be able to find a groomer in your area that would be willing to do an apprenticeship with you? 

I'm learning that a lot of jobs in the animal care field don't require schooling (like in my state it isn't required to have a license or to be certified to be a veterinary technician)... and that it isn't about schooling but a lot of it seems to be shadowing and apprenticing.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

MoosMom said:


> Hey I have been a pro groomer for 7 years and I will tell you 80 hours IS NOT going to cut it. I went to school for 3 months here in Colorado. Grooming is a VERY hands on job and can require a lot of phys work. I learn something new all the time. At this time there is no licensing requirements for groomers like there is for hair sylists. There are all kinds of classes, shows and seminars for groomers around the country. I make a good living for myself and I wouldnt trade it for the world.
> 
> When you do find a school make sure its not something you just sit and watch,you need to be the one learning and practicing on live animals. Its very important. GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!


The school that is near my town's website said 80 hrs: 16 lecture, 64 hands on. She has verbal quizes, a final written exam, and a final grooming exam with a surprise dog breed. They also are contacted by local dog grooming shops when they are hiring for job placement.

Is that not a good school because it has so little hours? I'll post the website, if you have a chance to look it over I'd be very appreciative!!! 

http://www.schoolfordoggrooming.com/

Hubby and I are trying to get pregnant....but so far no success, and I'm getting really tired of sitting on my butt all day not being able to find a job in restrants, stores, etc. I want to help earn a living since I'm not a mother yet.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I say 80 hours isnt enough simply because I did 350 hours and I still only learned the beginning points. If you think about it 80 hours is 2 work weeks. Trust me it's just not going to leave you feeling prepared. 7 years in and I STILL find better ways to do things. I still find myself becoming a student all over again when I get the chanceto groom with someone whos been doing this longer than I. But then again grooming is my career and not a job. SO you want to keep that in mind. I spent 3K on my schooling and got more than the 80 hours being offered there. And keep in mind this kind of work can be very physically taxing, while I did groom while pregnant, some days were very difficult. I really think you should find a school willing to offer more hours or start as a bather/brusher at a shop and have the groomer there be willing to take you on and teach you. I think you will get more from it that way. I've done my fair share teaching bather/brushers, it took more than 2 weeks.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's the only school around. The next nearest one is about 2 hrs away.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I think going to school is a great start!!! It will defiantly get you into the world of dog grooming, and when you finish and get a job you will learn even more as you go. It's a great place to learn the basics. I went to dog grooming school and I don't regret it. I learn more every day. When you get a job you will learn more from your boss and coworkers, but at least you will know how to hold scissors and a clipper and how to properly bath a dog. I say go for it!!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a moderate stutter. Would this negatively affect me in this carreer ?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I should think not! if it did, then where ever you got a job at is not the right place to be and i would look somewhere else...imo. Anyway, good luck with everything! I was also thinking about learning how to groom. I just am not sure where to start, I'll be watching this thread for any other helpful information. Thanks!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Moos Mom is completely right about school. Grooming schools are usually unsuccessful, mainly b/c there is no standard to what they have to teach. every school is different, and every groomer is different. rather than reflect a standard, schools reflect the owners stlye and technique, which may or may not be good in terms of grooming.

if you have never worked in dog grooming, or dogs for that matter. then getting a job as a bather is the best way to get started. You will learn bathing (which is one of the most important steps in grooming), drying, and brushing techniques (all things i have heard a lot of schools lack because of time constraints). I find that school is difficult for most (especially ones who have never worked with dogs), b/c there is so much grooming to learn, they skip over basic handling and bathing instruction. Even if i were to recommend going to school, it would be after a few months of working in a salon setting. 

im going to be honest about the stutter so please dont be offended. generally, i dont think you will have a problem. But i wouldnt be surprised if some people acted like you had a mental problem and shouldnt be grooming their dog. People can be very weird about their dogs, and who they leave them with. I worked with a girl once who was checking in a dog for another groomer, and the owner asked her, "will you be grooming my dog, b/c i cannot stand your attitude and don't want you near my dog". I was standing there the whole time, and the groomer was completely nice and professional. Maybe the lady picked up on something, who knows. I just dont want you to be unprepared. If you know what you are talking about, and have nothing but facts to give customers, then you should not have a problem (besides a few oddballs, whose opinion doesnt matter much anyway.)


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I should think not! if it did, then where ever you got a job at is not the right place to be and i would look somewhere else...imo. Anyway, good luck with everything! I was also thinking about learning how to groom. I just am not sure where to start, I'll be watching this thread for any other helpful information. Thanks!


Yeah I wouldn't either. Most well trained dogs understand "ssssssssssssssit" and things like that.

The only way I can think of it affecting me negatively are the people....what else is new, lol. 

It seems that the best way is to locate a local groomer and ask to be taught/work there to learn. I'm looking into schools first, just so I know the basics and don't feel like a total idiot, lol. But that may be after hubby and I have kids, idk yet.



Purplex15 said:


> Moos Mom is completely right about school. Grooming schools are usually unsuccessful, mainly b/c there is no standard to what they have to teach. every school is different, and every groomer is different. rather than reflect a standard, schools reflect the owners stlye and technique, which may or may not be good in terms of grooming.
> 
> if you have never worked in dog grooming, or dogs for that matter. then getting a job as a bather is the best way to get started. You will learn bathing (which is one of the most important steps in grooming), drying, and brushing techniques (all things i have heard a lot of schools lack because of time constraints). I find that school is difficult for most (especially ones who have never worked with dogs), b/c there is so much grooming to learn, they skip over basic handling and bathing instruction. Even if i were to recommend going to school, it would be after a few months of working in a salon setting.
> 
> im going to be honest about the stutter so please dont be offended. generally, i dont think you will have a problem. *But i wouldnt be surprised if some people acted like you had a mental problem and shouldnt be grooming their dog.* People can be very weird about their dogs, and who they leave them with. I worked with a girl once who was checking in a dog for another groomer, and the owner asked her, "will you be grooming my dog, b/c i cannot stand your attitude and don't want you near my dog". I was standing there the whole time, and the groomer was completely nice and professional. Maybe the lady picked up on something, who knows. I just dont want you to be unprepared. If you know what you are talking about, and have nothing but facts to give customers, then you should not have a problem (besides a few oddballs, whose opinion doesnt matter much anyway.)


Yeah, I'm used to this. Thanks 

Hubby thinks that I should look into a place like Petco or Petsmart...I was thinking more of a little local shop instead of a chain. I realy can't seen a big corporation like that hiring someone who knows nothing and has to start at square 1 (well maybe 2 or 3 since I have dogs and have bathed them). But anyways, I see big chains like that only wanting to hire people who know that they're doing so they can get the most out of their buck.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

emily445455 said:


> Hubby thinks that I should look into a place like Petco or Petsmart...I was thinking more of a little local shop instead of a chain. I realy can't seen a big corporation like that hiring someone who knows nothing and has to start at square 1 (well maybe 2 or 3 since I have dogs and have bathed them). But anyways, I see big chains like that only wanting to hire people who know that they're doing so they can get the most out of their buck.


I'd go for a smaller shop or even some vet's having grooming too. Just call around and ask. You might have to be a little pushy and show them that you are very interested and that you know that this is what you want to do.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I would go and visit grooming shops and vets. Alot of places can have a big turn over when it comes to bathers. I know we did from time to time. I started out as a bather, and from there learned to groom.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> Hubby thinks that I should look into a place like Petco or Petsmart...I was thinking more of a little local shop instead of a chain. I realy can't seen a big corporation like that hiring someone who knows nothing and has to start at square 1 (well maybe 2 or 3 since I have dogs and have bathed them). But anyways, I see big chains like that only wanting to hire people who know that they're doing so they can get the most out of their buck.


First, i dont want you to get a false impression that doing your own dogs counts as experiance. There is a HUGE difference between professional grooming/bathing, and what a pet owner does at home. Doing your own dogs is very different from doing other peoples dogs. There are so many techniques that we use, dog owners wouldnt even think about. At every shop i have worked, if someone walked in and said I want a job, and we asked about experience, generally, whatever they did with their won dogs did not count (this goes for when i hire in boarding kennels too). Your own dog is your own dog. What you need to learn is how to handle all dogs, not just the ones that you know. 

You will have a better chance getting hired at pet something with no experience, than at a private salon. Private salon groomers usually have no time, and little income. Most do not want to take on an apprentice or new bather that needs to be trained from square one(but some see this as an opportunity to train someone to do what they want). Pet somethings will often times hire someone into grooming who has had no experience. you are supposed to work for 3 months as a bather before you can go to the school. The grooming school is only as good as the instructer, and if you do go through with it, you have to sign a contract stating you will work there for 2 years or else owe them the money for the school. The worst part of working for petsomethings, is they don't treat it like a salon. they still expect you take 2 twn minute breaks, lunches within 5 hours, the salon has to be open from 7-7 exactly or else you get written up, there point system SUCKS!. Those are just a few examples. I actually got fired from a petsomething, not b/c of my job performance (i was number one bather in terms of sales, and worked the most hours and always came in on my off days to work), but b/c one day i clocked out for my lunch, but kept working b/c it was a Saturday and we were busy. Yeah, i understand why they thought it was wrong, but i was not a hourly employee, and always made commission. It sucked that they would fire me without even looking at my numbers or raves from customers my manager got all the time. But thats what happens. They dont ever reward you for your hard work, and are always going on about the faults the salon has. This is the only reason why i wouldn't recommend petsomething, especially for a newbie. What i love about working for private complanies is that they let you work. I'm not saying i worked full 9 hour days, but i do not ever take a full lunch break. I leave to get some food and come back. I go outside for 5 minutes, and go back in. If you are the type of person that wants your breaks on schedule, then grooming is not for you.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL Purple on the lunch/break thing. I always eat with the dog Im grooming(not feeding them of corse) Agreed on the commercial grooming thing too. Ive know groomers who just hated grooming in conditionslike that. Its more a quanity than quality thing, I prefer quality. Emily,def get in as a bather/brusher and simply express your eagerness to learn more, you will get there in no time, or you mat even find out its not the job for you. And then think of the money you save!!


----------

